# Classic car insurance for 34 GTR?



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Had quoted for a thrre car policy, only sky was decent tbh. It's about £699 more then my current two, single car policies though. So, any suggestions who may insure the 34 gtr, garages, with no zero no claims as its used on my 35?


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

Have you tried us yet? Feel free to PM me your details & I can arrange a call back from our quotes team.

Kind regards,
Dan.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

I was just about to ask this question. I have a near standard (only wheels, shocks and exhaust system) and do very little miles in it. Probably 3k a year at most. Is the r34 gtr old enough to have on a classic type policy? My best quote on a normal policy is reasonable at £370, but I'd still like it cheaper if I can. Can anyone shed anymore light on this? Many thanks


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I didn't get one, best deal was a three car policy with Sky


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think insurers even count the 32 as a classic yet?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Technically I thought classic was more than 10 years old? After all, you can't earn NCB on a classic policy and it's usually limited mileage so they're not normally that hard to get. I've had a classic policy on a 1998 car (though it was a rare only-three-in-the-uk TRD2000GT). 

I've currently got a really good classic policy on my 1987 MK1 MR2, under £200 and it's heavily modified. Footman James are worth a check out. I'm going to be asking them about the R34 funnily enough.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I had a classic policy on a 1991 fiesta rs turbo a few years ago now and it was really cheap. I'm gonna look into it a bit more in the next few days, so il post what I find. But I do remember classic policy's being available on cars over 10 years old, and mines almost 14 now


----------

